# Saying "I'm Sorry"



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely picture 
I don't have any "sorry" pictures of Mr T
He was perfect  :uhoh:


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

maybe it's the "i've done something you just have not found it yet" sorry.

Cute.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cute picture. I don't have a picture of the I'm sorry look.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice thread... I'll be posting one soon.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*I didn't mean to do it mom...really*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=61904&stc=1&d=1255273176


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok.... so here are my favorite "I'm sorry" looks









"Ok, I know I'm not supposed to be in your bed"









"I know, mom. This is your bed, but I have MY blanket. Does that count?"










And this is my favorite. She made a huge mess every time she drank water.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Maya is so cute. I love all her curly hair.
Catalina, that last one is adorable!!!

This is probably the best sorry picture I have.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

One of Rookie's tricks is "Say you're sorry." On command, he will lay down and put his head on his paws. It looks an awful lot like that picture of Winchester as a matter of fact. I'll have to get a picture of it.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ambesi said:


> Maya is so cute. I love all her curly hair.
> Catalina, that last one is adorable!!!
> 
> This is probably the best sorry picture I have.



THANKS!!:--big_grin:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

after she destroyed a bag of clothes that were on their way to goodwill -


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey was like this for at least 10 minutes. I have no idea why. She must of felt bad about something.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Nicole74 said:


> Bailey was like this for at least 10 minutes. I have no idea why. She must of felt bad about something.



Check your shoes.... sounds like she chewed your favorite...


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's Rookie's "sorry" look.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike is always smiling so it's hard to find any that look 'sad'. This is about the closest. From his puppy days, not long after we first brought him home...March '07.


----------

